# Has anyone had better luck for whiting?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wondering if the catch for Whiting is better if the dead shrimp is peeled, or just keep it close to the beach? I've always caught them closer to shore but was wondering if the Whiting do hit a peeled shrimp better.

Thanks!:hungry


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My experience with whiting are that they are pigs and will eat it either way. When you find a hole that there in, or if there cruising the sand in a pack, they'll hit it either way, but when specifically fishing for them I always peel the shrimp. I amsure that others have there own way of doing it, be the way I figure it, if a fishlike that (bottom feeder) hits a bait and feels a sharp shell then they might back off, so that's why I always peel them for ground mullet....I make it as easy as possible for them, then fill the cooler.... Good luck, T


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's pretty ironic that you used the "Ground Mullet" name. I have told buddies of mine about catching them and I've had one of them try to tell me that the ground mullet and whiting were two different fish entirely. I told him he was wrong. It's good to know I have lost my mind over the years. I tried to catch some this am, no luck. One Blue and then I targeted close to shore for whiting. No luck either. Thanks for your advice, I probablly should've peeled the shrimp. That does make sense.:hungry


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I caught 5 of them this past Saturday using shrimp that wasn't peeled. But I don tear the head and tail off. Ground mullet and whiting are two diff. fish. One is a bay fish and the other is a gulf fish. I believe the actual name is Southern kingfish (gournd mullet) and gulf kingfish (whiting). I always thought they were the same too, until I fished with Coryhpena. Here's a link for ya... http://www.dnr.sc.gov/cwcs/pdf/Kingfish.pdf

Whiting










gulf kingfish










southern kingfish


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL, you must have stayed at the Holiday Inn Express last nite Konz.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good grief, now I've had it, he got me! Kinda looks like just two different paints jobs almost. Still with all do respect -- You "Nailed'em" Looks like a good dinner, I've got to tighten up! Learn something new everyday.......:hungry


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (4/1/2008)* Ground mullet and whiting are two diff. fish. One is a bay fish and the other is a gulf fish.


Deff 2 different fish, but I catch both in the Gulf(in the surf), so I'm not sure about one being a Bay fish & the other being a Gulf fish....


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah you are right, after reading up a little more they do share habitat


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good post and it goes to show that an old dog can learn something new.... I've been catching them for 45 years and always thought they were the same...... Good to know... Thanks......


----------

